

Clever Forkless "Phantom Bike" by Olli Erkkila - MikeCapone
http://www.treehugger.com/files/2010/10/amazing-forkless-phantom-bike-by-olli-erkkila-video-photos.php

======
locopati
Looks cool, but you've also added 4 points of failure (each joint) to what was
a straightforward mechanism.

